
How to treat heat like light - Pr0
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/how-to-treat-heat-like-light-0111.html
======
eande
Interesting; I wish the news has some more details on specific numbers e.g.
efficiency.

From my perspective such concept will require for commercialization a strong
application driver or killer application, which is something I did not get a
clear picture here.

~~~
Eduard
Yeah, killer application: Heat lasers

~~~
Zenst
sadly the kiler app most will embrace will probably be a HD cylone toaster.

But seriousness back ont eh table I suspect this could have a lot of uses in
the medical and production market.

------
geon
Are they talking about conducted heat, rather than radiated heat (which _is_
light)?

~~~
ccozan
Well, neither. Take a look at this
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinetic_theory_of_solids>.

I think they see the "vibration" as some sort of wave ( with the properties as
such ) and process it similarly to light wave.

~~~
science
Yes, they are talking about conducting heat, which is atomic vibrations (not
light)

